# Permitted Use of a Federal Tax ID Number



## AJUSA (Mar 4, 2017)

NEWBIE (First Post)
AREA: Las Vegas, Nevada

Can I use my Federal Tax ID Number in place of my social security number when initially registering with Uber? If the answer is no, under what conditions can I use my Federal Tax ID Number in place of my social security number when initially registering with Uber?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

AJUSA said:


> NEWBIE (First Post)
> AREA: Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> Can I use my Federal Tax ID Number in place of my social security number when initially registering with Uber? If the answer is no, under what conditions can I use my Federal Tax ID Number in place of my social security number when initially registering with Uber?


You would need to be a business entity and sign up with Uber under the business name.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> You would need to be a business entity and sign up with Uber under the business name.


Can you add a business to an existing Federal Tax ID Number?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Can you add a business to an existing Federal Tax ID Number?


Sole Proprietors and Partnerships can operate multiple businesses under one EIN. Corporations are a little more complex. If your a division of a corporation you can operate under the same EIN. The surviving Corp. from a merger can keep the same EIN. A subsidiary of a corp. would require a new EIN.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Sole Proprietors and Partnerships can operate multiple businesses under one EIN. Corporations are a little more complex. If your a division of a corporation you can operate under the same EIN. The surviving Corp. from a merger can keep the same EIN. A subsidiary of a corp. would require a new EIN.


Thank you very much. I did not know that.


----------



## AJUSA (Mar 4, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> You would need to be a business entity and sign up with Uber under the business name.


Thanks. I did hear about that online several months ago; but I was not sure. Is forming a LLC a little more easier and better route to go via Uber?


----------

